# BAD HAIR DAYS...



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Everybody is always showing off their pretty little dogs. I think it would be fun to post the worst picture ever of your dog. Let's show eachother our dog's worst hair day ever. I will try to figure out how to post a picture and put mine up.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

[/url][/IMG]

Here's Chloe after snooping around the back yard on a winter day...She had just had a bath the day before! I think she's really laughing at me!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL that is cute! :lol:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok, I got a couple of Lexi:


----------



## kieran (Jun 8, 2004)

http://www.pbase.com/image/42723568

Hope this link works.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kieran_@Apr 29 2005, 01:31 PM
> *http://www.pbase.com/image/42723568
> 
> Hope this link works.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58103*


[/QUOTE]
Nope it wants a password.


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chloeandj_@Apr 29 2005, 01:00 PM
> *Here's Chloe after snooping around the back yard on a winter day...She had just had a bath the day before! I think she's really laughing at me!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58082*


[/QUOTE]








That's really cute and funny. I think you are right. She's definitely laughing at you.


----------



## kieran (Jun 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Apr 29 2005, 01:37 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope it wants a password.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58107
[/B][/QUOTE]
Does it still want a password ?


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

LOL those pictures make me want to throw Fantasia into a mud puddle and take her picture! I went through all my pictures of her and the only one I could find that was halfway bad was a bed head one. She was half under the covers at the end of our bed so her hair was all messed up and in her face.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Okay I still haven't uploaded the digital camera software on here, but here are some links for some pics that I uploaded to a different site awhile ago.










Caesar after playing in his water dish:
Bad hair 1



Here is one with him in major need of having the hair around his eyes trimmed:
Bad hair 2


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Yay I get to use this again! Phoebe looks like shes on drugs.


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Apr 29 2005, 03:07 PM
> *Yay I get to use this again!  Phoebe looks like shes on drugs.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58119*


[/QUOTE]
















Buahahahaha! That has to be one of the funniest pics I've ever seen! She looks like she's in such a foul mood!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kieran+Apr 29 2005, 01:48 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Does it still want a password ?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58109
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

OMG!! Those pics are great! I really don't have any really bad pics of Massimo...because I DELETE them! hehehe....the only ones I currently have are the ones where he's blue in the shampoo. 

-c


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

This is Peanut's orange juice face. I had left my glass unattended on the coffee table and he climbed up and stuck his head into the glass...









You all have the cutest pics!! I think I'll have to throw the dogs in the mud the next time it rains!!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I love these picture! Fannymay: I love it when my girl just wakes up, bed head is so cute!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Apr 29 2005, 11:07 AM
> *Yay I get to use this again!  Phoebe looks like shes on drugs.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58119*


[/QUOTE]
NOt only that she looks EVIL


----------



## kieran (Jun 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Apr 29 2005, 01:09 PM
> *Ok, I got a couple of Lexi:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

http://www.pbase.com/kieran_finn/image/42723568

Last try. And then Im giving up. Password should be unblocked. Let me know please.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

thanks for trying, still doesn't work.


----------



## kieran (Jun 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chloeandj_@Apr 29 2005, 05:19 PM
> *thanks for trying, still doesn't work.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58165*


[/QUOTE]

I am so sorry for wasting your time. I dont know whats wrong. I will try find out. Thanks


----------



## kieran (Jun 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kieran_@Apr 29 2005, 01:31 PM
> *http://www.pbase.com/image/42723568
> 
> Hope this link works.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58103*


[/QUOTE]

http://www.pbase.com/kieran_finn/image/42723568

I give up now !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Everyone... your photos are soooooo funny and cute!! I love that 2nd one of Lexi... she looks so happy and OMG that photo of Phoebe is histerical!! Chloe is so funny, too. All of them are just great!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kieran+Apr 29 2005, 06:19 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.pbase.com/kieran_finn/image/42723568

I give up now !!!!!!!!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58172
[/B][/QUOTE]

im sorry its not working..
maybe u could register for

photobucket.com
imagecave.com

there are some more, i think u can find them in "how to post photos" announcement on the top
they are free photo hostings


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

just added 2 pics of "good hair day" to compare with "bad hair day"


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

That is adorable. Isn't it funny how cute they look when they are in trouble.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Holly Sh....

I must say Alex never got that dirty. He does not really have the opportunity. When he gets his nose in something, I usually can brush it out. Once he got all wet by running under the garden hose. But that was only water.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

HAHA







This thread cracked me up! I think ya'll have seen my bad ones already, but lemme show you just in case you forgot!









ButterCloud looking like a lollipop(head too big for body) His hair got too tangled.









Muddy Cloud









Shaggy Noriko


----------



## MikeyandMe (Apr 8, 2005)

Ha ha! Your little ones are so cute! I'm gonna try to post a pic of when my hubby tried to give Mikey a mohawk. I've never done this...I don't know if it will work. We'll see.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww!! Mikey is ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## MikeyandMe (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks so much! I saw the one of yours with the orange juice face! Too funny!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MikeyandMe_@Apr 30 2005, 05:28 PM
> *Thanks so much!  I saw the one of yours with the orange juice face!  Too funny!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
aww thanks!!


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Apr 30 2005, 04:57 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww thanks!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58386
[/B][/QUOTE]


FYI... TicTac(love the name) can come visit anytime. I want to just snuggle him he is such a mush.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Apr 29 2005, 08:36 PM
> *Digby showing little Casper how to have fun
> 
> Digby looks as if she is saying hey Mom didnt I do good playing with Casper.  And Casper is looking like he is saying Mom dont you think I look cute
> ...


[/QUOTE]
They look so cute!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

All the pics. are so cute! Now Im going to have to dig up mine!!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Flurry's dogster diary says it all, read his last entry, I take the 5th!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 30 2005, 06:15 PM
> *FYI... TicTac(love the name) can come visit anytime.  I want to just snuggle him he is such a mush.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58388*


[/QUOTE]
Awww!!! Thanks!!! The oj face was Peanut...TicTac hasn't had a chance to get all messy yet!!


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

Here's the Boom


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boom Boom's Mom_@Apr 30 2005, 09:03 PM
> *Here's the Boom
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58451*


[/QUOTE]

OMG!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow!! Boom really knows the good spots to get all muddy!! How cute is he?!?!


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Apr 30 2005, 07:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww!!! Thanks!!! The oj face was Peanut...TicTac hasn't had a chance to get all messy yet!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58438
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ok fine twist my arm they can both come!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina+Apr 30 2005, 09:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


Ok fine twist my arm they can both come!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58475
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

OMGOMGOMG HOLLIBERRY I SOOOOO KNEW YOU WERE GOING TO USE THAT PIC










i need to roll lucy around in some dirt so i can post a pic of her


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Apr 30 2005, 09:25 PM
> *i need to roll lucy around in some dirt so i can post a pic of her
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

heehee thats cheating!! 

jk


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee+Apr 30 2005, 09:29 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heehee thats cheating!! 

jk





























<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58502
[/B][/QUOTE]

shhhhhh as long as she manages to look cuuute


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Apr 30 2005, 09:25 PM
> *OMGOMGOMG HOLLIBERRY I SOOOOO KNEW YOU WERE GOING TO USE THAT PIC
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

haha I could not resist!

These muddy photos ARE funny! Bet you never thought snow could be so ugly though









These pictures are hilarious! I still think all of yours are cute\adorable though. Poor Phoebe


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I GOT one!! It's not the BEST worse pic but.....Hubby mowed the lawn yesterday.....and this morning Massimo came in looking like this:










-c


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Boom.... omg..
















I will maybe have a picture to add after tonight... haha.. i'm cutting kodie's hair off tonight after his bath! Hes just toooooooo matted to save the coat.







I cant wait to see what he looks like... i never cut his hair that short before..























All your babies look great even dirty!! I cant even imagin kodie being full of mudd... I would probably be sooo upset!! hahahaha..


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carrie_@May 2 2005, 06:07 AM
> *I GOT one!!  It's not the BEST worse pic but.....Hubby mowed the lawn yesterday.....and this morning Massimo came in looking like this:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Haha! That happened to Lexi one day just as we were getting ready to leave for a road trip. The maintence people had just cut the wet grass and then I let Lexi out to go potty. Her all of her legs turned green and the grass was sticking to her. I ended up having to give her a quick partial bath before we left. LOL!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

oops messed up


----------



## kieran (Jun 8, 2004)

http://www.pbase.com/image/42723568/original

going to try this again.

sorry if it dont work.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kieran_@May 5 2005, 03:45 PM
> *http://www.pbase.com/image/42723568/original
> 
> going to try this again.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Sorry, still wants a password.

Try right clicking on the picture and selecting Copy Image Location. Come back to the post and click on the IMG button. Paste in the link you copied. It needs to end in ".jpg" or ".gif"


----------



## kieran (Jun 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+May 5 2005, 03:48 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, still wants a password.

Try right clicking on the picture and selecting Copy Image Location. Come back to the post and click on the IMG button. Paste in the link you copied. It needs to end in ".jpg" or ".gif"
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60179
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## kieran (Jun 8, 2004)

After all that a diff way, last pic on left. Thanks to all who gave help but useless on the computer, !!!!!!!!!!!!. Its a pity the pic is a bit small. But I posted anyway.

http://www.dogster.com/pet_page.php?j=t&i=44323


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kieran_@May 5 2005, 04:34 PM
> *After all that a diff way, last pic on left. Thanks to all who gave help but useless on the computer, !!!!!!!!!!!!. Its a pity the pic is a bit small. But I posted anyway.
> 
> http://www.dogster.com/pet_page.php?j=t&i=44323
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60191*


[/QUOTE]






























Cute Picture!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww!! What a cutie pie!!!


----------



## kieran (Jun 8, 2004)

She got spayed last week (if thats the correct term to use) But is in great form now, and back to herself.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

its weird..i use pbase to host my pics and it doenst require a password. i wonder why it is doing it for u.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kieran_@May 5 2005, 05:34 PM
> *After all that a diff way, last pic on left. Thanks to all who gave help but useless on the computer, !!!!!!!!!!!!. Its a pity the pic is a bit small. But I posted anyway.
> 
> http://www.dogster.com/pet_page.php?j=t&i=44323
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60191*


[/QUOTE]

She is adorable!!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Those pictures are all GREAT!!! How fun!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Those pictures are so great! I think most malts have a little mischievous streak in them.

Ceasar's mom; you have a picture of Ceasar sleeping with a black and white cat...... I have a main **** that looks just like that one and Tiki and Neo play and sleep together all the time. My cat is about 16 pounds and Tiki is only 6... it is great to watch.

Judi


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TikisMom_@May 6 2005, 08:20 AM
> *Ceasar's mom; you have a picture of Ceasar sleeping with a black and white cat...... I have a main **** that looks just like that one and Tiki and Neo play and sleep together all the time.  My cat is about 16 pounds and Tiki is only 6... it is great to watch.
> 
> Judi
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60352*


[/QUOTE]
Awww  Caesar loves it when she pays attention to him, because he always tries to chase her and I think he gets on her nerves, haha.


----------



## kieran (Jun 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@May 5 2005, 05:37 PM
> *its weird..i use pbase to host my pics and it doenst require a password.  i wonder why it is doing it for u.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi 
It has something to do with with keeping your photos private and not displayed 2 everyone on the net. Its called passkeys. I think I have turned it off now. O by the way you were correct in matching me with dpreview.
http://www.pbase.com/kieran_finn/pixie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kieran+May 6 2005, 12:00 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi 
It has something to do with with keeping your photos private and not displayed 2 everyone on the net. Its called passkeys. I think I have turned it off now. O by the way you were correct in matching me with dpreview.
http://www.pbase.com/kieran_finn/pixie
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60404
[/B][/QUOTE]

It was still asking for a password... just copy the URL and paste in your post.... be sure to put IMG in front and /IMG at the end of the URL with brackets [ ] around both and it'll show up right here in your post.


----------



## kieran (Jun 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+May 6 2005, 11:04 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

It was still asking for a password... just copy the URL and paste in your post.... be sure to put IMG in front and /IMG at the end of the URL with brackets [ ] around both and it'll show up right here in your post.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60406
[/B][/QUOTE]
http://www.pbase.com/kieran_finn/pixie 
THIS IS GETTING 2 ME !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Sorry, still can't get in!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i can see them now







yes I got ur msg about dpreview







great camera isnt it?


----------



## kieran (Jun 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@May 6 2005, 01:06 PM
> *i can see them now
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Must learn how 2 use it now.
http://www.pbase.com/kieran_finn/image/42723568


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Saw it! Cute pic... love the caption!!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Got it !!







Adorable picture.....I must say, you are one determined gal, I would of thrown the computer out the window long before!! You really stuck with it until you got what you wanted!! I admire that in a person


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kieran+May 6 2005, 02:41 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must learn how 2 use it now.
http://www.pbase.com/kieran_finn/image/42723568
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60482
[/B][/QUOTE]

That is a great picture! Did you take that? It looks like something out of a magazine it's so good.


----------



## kieran (Jun 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay+May 6 2005, 03:53 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

That is a great picture! Did you take that? It looks like something out of a magazine it's so good.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60527
[/B][/QUOTE]

My daughter Edel took that pic for a school comp, I was sitting in the back seat of the car holding Pixie( poor girl was 2 small 2 stand up on her own) and she was in the front of the car looking into the door mirror. Did not win with that pic but came 2nd place with another picture. Thank you for your nice comments.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Apr 30 2005, 08:46 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58471
[/B][/QUOTE]




> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Apr 30 2005, 08:50 PM
> *Wow!!  Boom really knows the good spots to get all muddy!!  How cute is he?!?!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Yeah, he found where my parents pool pump was leaking. I couldnt believe the mess. He went for his first swim in the pool that night!


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Apr 29 2005, 01:49 PM
> *LOL those pictures make me want to throw Fantasia into a mud puddle and take her picture!  I went through all my pictures of her and the only one I could find that was halfway bad was a bed head one.  She was half under the covers at the end of our bed so her hair was all messed up and in her face.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I Love the picture! Reminds me of me whrn I get up in the morning! Ha Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

What a great picture, thats so funny. I'm sorry I don't have any bad pictures of Peechie. I quess I only take the good ones.

Peechie's Mom - Karen


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Apr 29 2005, 03:07 PM
> *Yay I get to use this again!  Phoebe looks like shes on drugs.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58119*


[/QUOTE]

This is the funniest picture I've ever seen...


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

This is one of Bella's worse...but funny


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kieran+Apr 29 2005, 08:19 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.pbase.com/kieran_finn/image/42723568

I give up now !!!!!!!!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58172
[/B][/QUOTE]

It worked for me


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jeanette+May 17 2005, 03:14 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

It worked for me 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62940
[/B][/QUOTE]
Works for me now, too. Great picture!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

This is not just a bad hair day pic, this is a BRAT FACE pic!! He HATES getting his picture taken- can you see the disgust on his face?


















-c


----------



## Jolie (May 16, 2005)

Jolie's worst picture!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I love it!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carrie_@Jun 3 2005, 04:15 PM
> *This is not just a bad hair day pic, this is a BRAT FACE pic!!  He HATES getting his picture taken- can you see the disgust on his face?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Aww, how cute!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carrie_@Jun 3 2005, 06:15 PM
> *This is not just a bad hair day pic, this is a BRAT FACE pic!!  He HATES getting his picture taken- can you see the disgust on his face?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









That is SO funny!






















Looks like he is giving to a *raspberry* !!!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carrie_@Jun 3 2005, 07:15 PM
> *This is not just a bad hair day pic, this is a BRAT FACE pic!!  He HATES getting his picture taken- can you see the disgust on his face?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh, that is just precious. He is really such a cutie and that expression on his face does say it all!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

He's quite the character, but I love him- nasty faces and all!!









-c


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Msloke,

How funny~







I love it! Your baby's so cute.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I have another one. If she was a person she would just kill me for posting this! I would love to sleep as soundly and comfortably!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carrie_@Jun 3 2005, 06:15 PM
> *This is not just a bad hair day pic, this is a BRAT FACE pic!!  He HATES getting his picture taken- can you see the disgust on his face?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Is he sticking his tongue out at you?
I never once thought of taking a picture of Rex at his worst moment. It had to be when he first went on the patio and rubbed up against some old doors and got black all over the side of him! I was furious!


----------

